# Librax or Bentyl?



## susanw (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anyone know the true difference between Librax and Bentyl? I know Librax is a tranquilizer for the gut, but what exactly is Bentyl designed to do?


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Librax has lithium in it ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 1999)

i have been taking bentyl for 5 years. its controls the "spasms" in your intenstants. helps me. you take it 30 minutes before you eat. i panick if i don't have any of it. i have to take with every meal. i don't know what the other one does. hope this helped.------------------


> quote:_EARLY TO BED, EARLY TO RISE, MAKES ONE HEALTHY, WEALTHY & WISE _


_****GOOD DAY, ohmybellyhurtsso_


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

Bentyl is dicyclomin hydrocholoride, an anit-spasmodic specific to the bowel. You can read all about it here: http://ww1.onhealth.com/ch1/resource/pharm.../item,22641.asp</ A>Librax, used mainly tr treat anxiety, is a combination of clidinium bromide, an anti-spasmodic, and chlordiazepoxide hydrocholoride, the same "ingredient" as in Librium. Librium is used for the treatment of anxiety disorders. Read more about it here: <A HREF="http://www.mentalhealth.com/drugrs/t33-l01.html">http://www.mentalhealth.com/drugrs/t33-l01.html[This message has been edited by Sisyphus (edited 06-18-99).]Sorry - screwed up my html codes...[This message has been edited by Sisyphus (edited 06-18-99).]


----------

